# Left 4 Dead



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone else on here play this at all??

I'm not big into gaming but had a couple of guys at work raving about it especially about playing online. I only just bought an Xbox and this game so wondered if anyone else on here had it?

For those that don't know its just a first person game thats like playing in 28 Days/Weeks Later, so lots of shooting zombies!! lol 

Certainly makes for a good evening's entertainment when you're not going out anyway. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It is freakin epic! Better on the PC though


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thing is I just got a big TV and have wanted an Xbox for aaaaages. Finally got round to it and must admit, I've become a bit of an addict.

I think its a superb game, even on your own its good fun but multiplayer is where its at really.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

possibly the best co-op game out there atm due it's unpredictable nature!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Its a cracking game, great fun playing online as a "hunter", i love it when one of the humans get left behind, pounce and then shread them to bits, always makes me lol.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Love it personally. Two player on live at the same time is great fun. Looking forward to the second one due later in the year too. Though I am playing mostly 1943 at the minute which is epic on Live.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Its unpredictable yet predictable at the same time if that makes sense. 

The clever thing is the computers AI in the sense of setting the game up so hordes and zombies etc are in different places so it keeps you on edge. 

What is good though is that what you're actually shooting at is predictable so it means you can play it at a really fast pace. It just seems to work well though as the playability is spot on.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have always pondered over buying this but Nazi zombies keeps me busy if and when I want some zombie action!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nazi Zombies??? What games that then, Wolfenstein?

I think where Left 4 Dead comes into its own is the multiplayer as even when you're playing on your own, you're in a team of four so playing online means the other three team mates have that bit more intelligence.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The best aspect of Left 4 Dead is the fact that you have to work as a team, with people you've never met before usually (it seems that way when you are playing on the PC anyway). It's great, tactics etc actually work and it's never predictable. I love the fact that the Tank's aren't always in the same places, just like the witches.

The Smoker seems to be the most unpredictable character in the game which is brilliant too.

Bring on L4D - 2


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Bring on L4D - 2


With chainsaws and frying pans apparently :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

And AXES!!! Get in.

I had a mate at work raving about this for months. I finally get round to buying an Xbox and on his recommendation I bought this first. Played in on my own and its great. 

Play it online and I reckon you'll just keep playing and playing it. I've been finding myself playing a campaign at the end of the evening and one on in the morning before work haha. 

Definitely need to play with team tactics although I have found some online tend to just run off into the distance which is a bit silly. Generally though everyone helps each other out which is cool. 

If anyone plays this on Xbox Live my tag is - Millzy666


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Have always pondered over buying this but Nazi zombies keeps me busy if and when I want some zombie action!!


I'm the same mate, still play all 3 zombie levels when i need some zombie killing in my life! Heard a lot about Left 4 Dead, but just never bought it, but certainly getting the 2nd installment! 

Tys.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Valve always seem to come up with the better games in the industry, can't imagine playing L4D on a console though, must be horrible.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

jamest said:


> ...can't imagine playing L4D on a console though, must be horrible.


Plays extremely way mate, seriously doesn't hinder the play of the game at all.

I've always been used to playing first person shooters on the PC, right back from Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Quake I & II etc. All the classics and have to say a mouse and keyboard works extremely well.

But Left 4 Dead isn't the most serious game and you can adjust the controls as you need em. I'm a left so swap the joy sticks round and it works well. :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Plays extremely way mate, seriously doesn't hinder the play of the game at all.
> 
> I've always been used to playing first person shooters on the PC, right back from Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Duke Nukem 3D, Quake I & II etc. All the classics and have to say a mouse and keyboard works extremely well.
> 
> But Left 4 Dead isn't the most serious game and you can adjust the controls as you need em. I'm a left so swap the joy sticks round and it works well. :thumb:


I've just never got on with FPS's on consoles.

I found GOW2 a PITA. If I had played it on PC it would of been extremely easy though.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Would definitly agree with the previous comments, very addictive and enjoyable pick and play game. A mate introduced 3 of us into this game which we played for about 4 hrs non stop. As a result the game was purchased the next day, got it for 25quid off play bargin!

As with online games you can get idiots who just want to shot each other!, no idea why. Have spent 40mins trying to find a decent set of people who actually want to play the game. Not to put people off, just be aware.

Alex 225 will add you on xbox if thats cool (NickVRS), need to find a few serious players  

Nick


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

One of the best games I've ever played. Rented it a few weeks back and went round a mates house. 

I love the fact that they walk slow and cumbersome and you think east enoughy then they notice you and all hell breaks loose. Got us every time. 

As previously said bring on L4D 2!!!!!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

ive been playing this since release, excellent game, although still learning, as its ever changing


----------

